# FreeBSD crashes on user login, but not root



## nickednamed (Dec 27, 2012)

My system crashes when I log in as my normal user, although I can log in as root without any obvious problems.

Last night my system froze while I was copying files to an external USB hard drive [happens often, must be a problem with my sysutils/ntgs-3g setup]. When I tried to power up this morning I noticed that I cannot login, unless I login as root.

As soon as I enter my user password, I get a message similar to this: 
	
	



```
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0a4b137 at kdb_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc0a18697 at panic+0x117
#2 0xc0d48d93 at trap_fatal+0x323
#3 0xc0d48e4d at trap_pfault+0xad
#4 0xc0d49bd5 at trap+0x465
#5 0xc0d32b2c at calltrap+0x6
#6 0xc4e7a475 at drm_rmmap+0xc5
#7 0xc4e7d350 at drm_lastclose+0x1b0
#8 0xc4e7dfad at drm_close+0x17d
#9 0xc092d674 at devfs_destroy_cdevpriv+0x74
#10 0xc092d738 at devfs_fpdrop+0xa8
#11 0xc09d7383 at _fdrop+0x53
#12 0xc09d9030 at closef+0x350
#13 0xc09da1e7 at fdfree+0x4d7
#14 0xc09e8eb7 at exit1+0x617
#15 0xc09e9cdd at sys_sys_exit+0x1d
#16 0xc0d493b5 at syscall+0x355
#17 0xc0d32b91 at Xint0x80_syscall+0x21
Uptime: 7h39m3s
Physical memory: 999 MB
Dumping 190 MB: 175 159 143 127 111 95 79 63 47 31 15
```

I don't have the exact message yet because I cannot find it anywhere in my /var/crash/ files. I've also tried searching var/log files [such as "messages" and "system.log", but haven't found it yet.

Although I left the Dump going for a few hours, nothing happened.

Am I right in thinking that it should be in /var/crash/core.txt.0? Where else should I look?

How long should a 103MB dump take on a P4, 3Ghz with 1GB of RAM?

****** EDIT *******

I waited 8 hours for the dump, but again, nothing yet. I read the on-screen message [which I am _still _unable to find logged in any file] and it started:
	
	



```
ffs_valloc: dup alloc
```

And the crash manual says:
	
	



```
ffs_realloccg: bad optim
     ffs_valloc: dup alloc
     ffs_alloccgblk: cyl groups corrupted
     ffs_alloccg: map corrupted
     blkfree: freeing free block
     blkfree: freeing free frag
     ifree: freeing free inode

These panic messages are among those that may
     be produced when file system inconsistencies are detected.  The problem
     generally results from a failure to repair damaged file systems after a
     crash, hardware failures, or other condition that should not normally
     occur.  A file system check will normally correct the problem.
```

So, despite my file systems being marked "CLEAN", I rebooted in single-user mode and ran `# fsck -y`. That seems to have fixed my problem.

But if anyone has the answers to my questions, I would still like to know:

How long should a dump take?
What to do when it won't dump?
Where exactly can I find relevant information about crashes? /var/crash and /var/log?


----------

